# David Sedaris



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

This past month has been nothing but a blur of homosexual sentimentality-- a symptom know as David Sedaris. I love the guy, what a brilliant 'personality'! After completion of his works I will say that he is consistently funny, interesting and generic. Generic in a good way. He manages to spice up moments of the everyday with thoughts of hysteria. He is a raging passive aggressive stuck in the body of a weasel with a voice incapable of pronouncing the letter S. He is self deprecating without sounding desperate and lovable beyond words. I have never laughed so hard at such innocent, relatable humor in my life.

Anyone else a big fan? Or enticed? I recommend _Me Talk Pretty One Day_
over everything else he's written BUT, can almost guarantee satisfaction with any work associated with the man.

I've been recommended Augustine Burroughs as a step up from David Sedaris. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll throw it on my list of 'to reads'.

This was entertaining:


----------

